# Electric German Blue Rams ate 3 batches of eggs



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

My Electric German Blue Rams ate 3 batches of eggs already. They breed around 3 times every 4-5 weeks. 

They nurse the eggs until wrigglers and then ate them all. I think it is male. 

For this 4th batch, should I take the male out? I think it is the male that ate all the eggs.


----------

